# O&w Mp Auto



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi all I've just become a proud owner of one of these watches thanks to DaveE & RLT







I have to say that it's a pretty cool watch that is open to lots of diffrent straps.









Anyway I've been trying to find out what type of strap was origianlly put on the watch when it was new. Any ideas?

Thanks for you help


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I usually sell them on Olive nato straps or what ever the customer prefers but there is no original strap as O&W do not supply their watches on straps, that goes for all their watches except of course bracelet ones.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Roy, those mesh bracelets that you sell are pretty cool, I remember seeing one of the manual versions in the photo gallery with one

Looks like I will be getting one of those from you when I order the rest of my other stuff


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Phil, lets see a group shot with the poljot


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Hi all I've just become a proud owner of one of these watches thanks to DaveE & RLT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil,

Bought mine from Chronomaster, and it came with an black leather calfskin strap of undistinguished type (hence why it was living on a nicer strap when I sold it







)

Glad you like it, it did me good service!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

PhilM said:


> those mesh bracelets that you sell are pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Stan where are you another mesh lover!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've been good lately PG, besides, mesh doesn't go with my American tank style watches.
















Oh, go on then.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice Mesh Stan looks lovely on that watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nowt wrong with a bit of mesh









On the right watch


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow again that mesh looks lovely on that Poljot Mach.









Mesh it is then for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Phil I think it best to mention that the Mesh bracelets Roy sells are 20mm and the O & W Auto lug size is 18mm.

This isn`t to much of a problem as all you need to do is file down the end pieces which stick out each side, see photo, the mesh itself is 18mm wide









As Roy sells them for only Â£10.95 and they are excellent quality, it`s worth the minor hassle


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Mach, will post a picture of my mesh when I get it sorted.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally can now come back to you with my Mesh on this watch









I took advice and purchased one of Royâ€™s mesh bracelets, great value for a tenner.







However not great with tools so thankfully Dr Jason Miller took up surgery with the aid of a Dremmel. Never have I seen a man with a steady hand and tool working in harmony.

Thanks for doing this mate, made a great watch even greater









Mesh is cool


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No problem Phil









Dr Miller


















> Never have I seen a man with a steady hand and tool working in harmony.


Not what I hear


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Old 5 thumbs ain't bad is he Phil?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Old 5 thumbs ain't bad is he Phil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad at all, best best not to look at him while he's at work that can get a bit scary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Happy me










Grumpy me


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I see you have shaved


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It must be said that those photo`s have been touched up to improve his true image









I`m so glad that I am much better looking


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

